
Do Not Use Acronyms - bloomca
https://blog.bloomca.me/2018/06/05/do-not-use-acronyms.html
======
ThorinJacobs
Use of abbreviations is one of the greatest contributors to cognitive
complexity I've seen in code. There's been plenty of times that I've renamed
the variables in a method and all of a sudden what was completely inscrutable
is really very simple.

Acronyms are a particularly nasty subset of abbreviations because they're
accepted in discussion of business needs and even in tutorials and
documentation.

------
torstenvl
I like Elon Musk's approach and its blessing of widely-used acronyms. My
industry both uses a ton of acronyms _and_ requires that formal written work
define an acronym the first time it's used in a document. This requirement has
no exceptions, even for widely-known acronyms like "NCIS"

